# Bike shorts



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

My wife got her first road bike this week. She's been riding a hybrid on short rides for a few months. Her shorts have a thin chamois and work fine for an hour or so. She now wants to go on longer rides with the road bike. I'd like to buy her a nice pair of shorts. Please recommend some that you like. Thanks!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the higher end Sugoi, but each woman is different in what they like. I prefer chamois that are not bulky, but dense. A good fitting saddle is more important than good shorts, IMHO.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

I started w/ a cheapo pair of bike shorts on my hybrid as well. I'm sure there are some great high end shorts out there, but I bought myself two pair of Pearl Izumi Attack shorts for women at Performance. Didn't break the bank and I really like them. I ride only up to about 40 miles at a time, but this winter I'll start riding longer distances and hope to ride my first century in the spring.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like Garneau shorts. Bib shorts.

Correction: 
NOT Garneau. 
I like Giordana FRC bibs.


----------



## CyclChyk (Jun 28, 2014)

Pearl Izumi... And a really good saddle. Oh, and maybe some HuHa Ride Glide


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok. Not a woman but can't sit here and hear raves about PI or LG and not say anything. Those are ok but higher end can make a difference. Giordana are my current fave.


----------

